# Awsome Ausy Lung pic!!!



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

fantastic!!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow!
thats one big mo' fo'


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

holy jesus its huge it doesnt have "strings" for legs its got friggin paddles!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

DAHHHMN! thats a big guy


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

thats huge..... but u can probably buy them at an lfs somewhere.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nick7marchand said:


> thats huge..... but u can probably buy them at an lfs somewhere.


 You can get these fish, just not at the LFS..

they typicaly run around 500-1500 bucks for a juvi.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool fish









He reminds me of those early amphibians/reptiles that once roamed the earth, gazillions of years ago.


----------



## Nix (Mar 13, 2004)

I could buy a 3 foot African Lung fish for 150 bucks-ish around here


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks like a big fat tadpole..


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

These fish are amazing.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are friggin sweet


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that thing is huuuge


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

aussie lungfish are under CITES and only one place in australia legally products them.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Cool fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...










LOOK THE FACE ON THE GUY...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> nick7marchand said:
> 
> 
> > thats huge..... but u can probably buy them at an lfs somewhere.
> ...


 That guy is a rich man then!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thinking of getting one to put into your pool peacock? lol jk


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i wish ............








i want one that size, but no one will sell such a thing


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i wish ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Buy a little one and wait twenty years. That's the problem nowadays, everyone's so impatient.

-PK


----------

